# what temp does grass stop growing ?



## JLD (12 October 2014)

Dim question I know but just wondering about when to move lami pony onto more unrestricted grazing ??


----------



## Primitive Pony (12 October 2014)

Don't know, but I'd be very careful with curent weather due to the frosty mornings!


----------



## Kikke (12 October 2014)

10 degrees celcius.


----------



## Enfys (13 October 2014)

I was going to say 5C. 

I can't actually find anything that does say definitively, although it is all to do with the soil temperature, apparently.


Google it, good luck! I don't think I asked the question correctly although how wrong can "When does grass stop growing?" be? 

http://askville.amazon.com/grass-st...rature-level/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=268415


----------



## JillA (13 October 2014)

Kikke said:



			10 degrees celcius.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought that was it - air temperature, but someone told me it was 5 degrees (soil temperature) and I think that makes more sense, air temperature can vary so much, night to day etc. The agricultural colleges might give you the answer.


----------



## asmp (13 October 2014)

Last yard I was at a new pony got laminitis in December when the owner put it in a field with lots of grass.


----------



## twiggy2 (13 October 2014)

I was told it is not as simple as temperature alone and grow slows at around 8-10 and stops at 4-6 depending on other factors


----------



## JLD (13 October 2014)

Thanks all. Was never going to be straightforward if involves horses ! Will carry on with lami management for now then.


----------



## JillA (13 October 2014)

I think if I had a pony prone to lammi I would be keeping him off grass permanently - maybe let him out when the grass has gone and other horses are needing to be fed hay. I did hear that frosted grass is worse - it continues to photosynthesis and make sugars but doesn't grow so that the sugars are more concentrated, the only real answer is a bare paddock and hay if he is that much at risk


----------



## JLD (13 October 2014)

It's a bit tricky as his was a stress laminitis after an episode of lymphangitis EMS and cushings tests negative. I don't have the option of a completely bare paddock. I will have to strip graze the paddock down. If off grass completely he only has access to a small yard. I use that by day currently and will swap to over night at some point.


----------

